# New Predator Magazine



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Received Free a Fur & Fang Predator Magazine yesterday--Its New--Liked the articles-----Thanks to APC for the Mag*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah I got one too but didn't have a chance to look at it yet thank you apc


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I didnt get one !! lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I got a Predator Xtreme......


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I also got the PX but that was a few weeks ago now they sent out Fur and Fang----first addition --looks like it will be a good magazine*


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Where can I get a copy?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Got my Fur and Fang Monday so far I like it. Probably gonna subscribe to it. Have a scrip for Predator X.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://furandfangs.com/


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hell I liked this mag so much I pulled the trigger on a years scrip for .99 the first year. Good mag with good reads. Not an over aboundent amout of advertising to start with.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll probably do the same thing tonight, I just don't like the "automatic renewal"...............


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't care for the automatic renewal but hell i can forget for a couple years and still come out ahead!!. If I dont like it I will durn sure cancel it after the first year if the advertising gets stupid or it falls short of my expectations.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Same here.............


----------

